

VMware Partners With Docker, Pivotal And Google - jswt001
http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/25/vmware-partners-with-docker-pivotal-and-google-to-bring-container-support-to-its-platform/

======
alrs
Biz-dev wankery. This is only of interest to VMWare's customers, so that they
can name-drop Docker.

~~~
latchkey
I disagree. There is a bunch of really talented people working on CloudFoundry
(I spent 7 months at CF). The day that docker was released, we were talking
about how we could work with it and integrate it into CF/Warden. Sure, there
is a bunch of the biz-dev stuff baked into it, but that just justifies having
all those smart talented engineers focused on building cool stuff and
integrating all these projects together.

